# Nismo Floor Mats



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Saw these on ebay.... look pretty nice

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6763&item=2416815189


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I like


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

98-2001 200sx?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

they have red ones also


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i want the red ones


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Icej said:


> *98-2001 200sx? *


at first i thought u were asking if its for the 98-2001 200sx, and i got confused then i clicked on the link to find

*98-01 NISSAN ALTIMA 200SX NISMO BLK FLOOR MAT*......which doesnt make sense


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you know what! they look like cheap mats with NISMO stiched on it...


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

man i saw the red ones the other day, but i didn't see the black ones.. red ones don't go with my interior , but the black ones do


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

selrider99 said:


> *you know what! they look like cheap mats with NISMO stiched on it... *


its kinda hard to tell in the pics, but they look VERY cheap, u can buy some descent ones and stitch a nismo patch yourself


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

this is true, but the "but it now" price on the "nismo" ones is $36, the starting bid on the OEM ones is $40. i dont have any floor mats at all


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

has anyone bought these? do you like them?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *has anyone bought these? do you like them? *


Ibought them


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

And I also see some Pep Boys door sills.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *And I also see some Pep Boys door sills. *


I know you can find them at pep....but I picked them up from another store


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Ibought them
> *


so i'm guessing you like them? how's the quality?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *so i'm guessing you like them? how's the quality? *


No the best quality...but how much is the price $200.00 NO just $25.00.....I like them


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

word. i'm trying to decide if i should blow $25 on the ebay mats or pop out $90 for some diamond plate ones.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sno said:


> *word. i'm trying to decide if i should blow $25 on the ebay mats or pop out $90 for some diamond plate ones. *


just my opinion....but I f you really want something nice,cool,hot,etc. ....save some money and go for the diamond plates....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the advice. i think i'll go with the diamond plate.


----------

